# Camping in Coloma, California



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Herbicidal,
I figured I'd ask you if you know anything about the Coloma Resort, or even the KOA in Shingle Springs, since that's kinda in your area. We're thinking about heading there next weekend (Oct. 15-18), then take a trip to Apple Hill and maybe the Sacramento Zoo. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

denali_3 said:


> Herbicidal,
> I figured I'd ask you if you know anything about the Coloma Resort, or even the KOA in Shingle Springs, since that's kinda in your area. We're thinking about heading there next weekend (Oct. 15-18), then take a trip to Apple Hill and maybe the Sacramento Zoo. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.
> [snapback]15624[/snapback]​


Hello Denali 3! I actually have an aunt and uncle that live in Coloma, however, I have not been there for many years. My memories of Coloma are that it is a nice town with Gold Rush era history to it. I seem to recall some gold mining exhibits and there is a river that runs through as well.

I have not been to the Shingle Springs KOA, but since that is up in the foothills, I suspect it will be very nice this time of year! We love going to Apple Hill! I would recommend getting a map (free) of the places to visit. Usually we try to avoid the places that are jammed packed with people. One of our favorite spots is called Mill View. That is where we take a break and buy the apple pie slices (ala mode). Man, my mouth is watering just thinking about the place.







Starting your day somewhat early (9am or so) would be a good time to visit the real popular sites before all the day-trippers show up, then it won't be quite as crowded.

The Sacramento Zoo is fun as well, not too big and not too small. Another place to visit if you have time, is in Old Sacramento and that is the Railroad Museum. VERY COOL! I highly recommend it!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks herbicidal,
I 'll be sure to have a slice on your behalf.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Denali,

We visited Coloma this past July. It was a great experience for the kids. There was lots to do there but the camping did not look that great. We stayed at the 49er campground in Plymouth. It was a short drive to Coloma and the campground was great. Good place for kids with a pool, rec room and fishing ponds.

Happy Camping sunny

Tom


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

We drove by the Coloma Resort, had to keep going though too much smoke from the wildfires. We'll try again next year, went to the KOA in Shingle Springs what dump that place is, but that's another topic.


----------

